# Prime Rib



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Tried something different. Put a prime rib in the smoker at 230 deg for about 3-1/2 hours until it reached an internal temp of 155. Used alder as the smoke wood. Used au jus mix as a dry rub. Wrapped hickory flavored bacon around asparagus spears and baked in oven at 350 for 20 min.

Quite tasty.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

That’s beautiful! I love wild game but you just can’t beat a tender fatty cut of beef.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks amazing.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought a REAL pretty rib roast I was going to do for Christmas dinner. 
I may try doing it in my smoker the same way. Think I'll use my prime rib rub. 

If it turns out anywhere near that nice it will be marvelous. 
That looks perfect.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've cooked Prime Rib for the Family Christmas dinner going on 10 years now. The "best" rib (according to family) was the Deep Fried rib. I used a Butterball deep fryer. Heat the oil (peanut) to 350 and slowly lower the rib in the oil. Cook for 3-4 minutes per pound for MR. Any Prime Rib is good no matter how you cook it IMO.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

As mentioned, our preference is wild game backstrap. However, occasionally, you can't beat a good prime rib (or ribeye) from beef.

I was going to do ours tomorrow as well, but the "yummy-ness" of this cut was calling...

I used two thermometers, one at the tail or skinnier end and one at the top or bigger end. The top read 152 and the bottom was 156 when I pulled it out. The alder added a mild flavor smoke to it and wasn't "overbearing" the way hickory or mesquite can be.

Every now and then, a blind squirrel finds and acorn. ;-)


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Dessert Elk, that sounds amazing and my mouth is watering. Can't wait till dinner time today at 5:00pm.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

High Desert

Did u cover your roast with foil while it cooked ?
I have it all seasoned and ready to go.......letting it "age" for a while and soak in the rub. 
I'm putting ours in the smoker in a bit and was wondering.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

2full - no cover other than the "fat cap" on the outside.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The roast turned out more than marvelous. It was outstanding. 
It took 5 hours to get to 140. But, it was an 11 pound roast. Glad I put it on early to make sure I could get it done in time. Let it rest for 30 minutes. Peeled the fat cap off and sliced it. 
Had to turn the smoker up to 300 for a while, and 350 for the last little bit. 
I used the prime rib rub and some au jus powder. 
Was just at medium with a touch of pink in the middle. 
Will do that again for sure.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

That looks good!


----------

